# lower My draw weight on my DXT//help



## BLACK MAX (Nov 14, 2010)

Guys can someone tell me how many turns I can back out the allen bolt before it goes BOOM on my Mathews DXT 70LB, getting old can't draw 70 anymore looking to get around 62/63 lbs it's now at 3.5 turns and still little stiff for me like to go another turn??


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

The usual recommendation is 10 turns max.

Listening to discussions at a shop where the owner has been a top 3D shooter since forever, that "10" was not a recommendation for shooting, but for storage. He sells Hoyts's and Martins.
For sure the DXT can be dropped to 60lbs, and the loss in performance on a lb/lb basis will be only a couple percent. One more turn down from there would not likely pose a problem.

FWIW, I gave up the "70's" five or six years ago, when I discovered that my Supertec at 60lbs, was as fast as my Ultratec was at 70lbs, with the same arrow.

Last year I developed a disc problem, and swapped the limbs on my Vulcan for a set that netted 52lbs topped out. It shoots a CX200/85gr Spitfire, the same speed as my now gone 60lb Vipertec. The Vipertec shot through at least ten deer while I had it. A couple were fair sized bucks.

If the 70lb Ultratec was an elk bow & 1/2, and the 60lb Vipertec was enough for (any) deer, the lighter speed bows would be the same. And way easier on the bones.


----------



## TxCazador (Feb 16, 2010)

I have been shooting a 70 lb DXT for 3 years, turned down 5 turns which puts it right at 60 lbs. I read somewhere that to remove the limbs, it takes 18 full turns.


----------

